
Zoom’s encryption update is like skipping two generations smartphone upgrade - dsavant
https://mashable.com/article/zoom-encryption-update/
======
0xy
Nothing substantive has changed, and Zoom will still have the capability to
intercept and eavesdrop on your calls. Unless companies using this have no IP
to protect or operate exclusively in China, Zoom is an awful idea and a major
risk.

We simply cannot talk about Zoom without mentioning China. The company has
extremely deep ties to the country and China is known for large-scale theft of
intellectual property and eavesdropping.

Even if Zoom executives wouldn't hand this information over to the CCP, what's
to stop the CCP from pressuring a developer or planting one?

~~~
enitihas
Which video chat application doesn't have the ability to intercept calls?
Something which works on desktop and not mobile only like Signal

~~~
paypalcust83
I have Signal desktop installed. Maybe you should research what you say before
spreading false FUD around?

~~~
taejo
Signal desktop is not a video-chat application (at least on macOS, it's
asynchronous messaging only)

------
john_alan
LOL.

These guys are space cadets if they think a move to AEAD GCM is compelling for
“privacy minded” folks, whilst still in the shadow of no e2e encryption and
all of the other security flaws.

~~~
tmikaeld
Privacy minded folks won't use anything closed source anyway and certainly
require e2e encryption.

I think it's a good balance of decryption speed and strength, considering what
Zooms market is.

------
LatteLazy
There are always cases where encryption is useful, and I'll never turn down
free upgrades but...

The main purpose of Zoom is big meetings and lectures. Those are made insecure
by human nature. So either you're having 121 conversations and should not be
using zoom. Or you're insecure already and improving encryption won't make any
difference when agency X leans on the person in the room with the most to
lose...

Am I missing something here?

------
hkh28
> The new, more secure Zoom will be available on May 30

That's quite a long wait for this update.

------
someonehere
Honest question, there’s been a lot of posts lately on alternatives. Besides
self hosting with Jitsi, are other platforms just as vulnerable to
eavesdropping? I ask because there’s concern with customers we use Zoom. We
would like to ensure that alternatives to Zoom suffer the same problems so we
have comparisons to show customers.

------
IshKebab
I'm not sure fixing broken encryption is like smartphone upgrades.

